# Gigged dead center-the one that almost got away



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

After some major modifications to my gigging machine (my boat) me and some buddies decided last night would be a good time to test everything out. We had near perfect conditions for stickin some fish. There was absoluting no wind which made visibility pretty sweet - easy to see those three big saddle blankets you can see in the picture below! We came home with 10 overall

We did run into one problem towards the end of the night that forced us back to the boat ramp….we ran out of beer..lol - no seriously we had a gig malfunction, the shaft had come loose from the handle..but don’t worry we still got the fish

Fishermen (im directing this towards traditional "pole" fishermen)- I saw a ton of 12-14 inchers last night-they should grow to legal size come the flounder run in november!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sweeeeet! Never been. Nice front deck on that rig too.


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Very nice, I have to try that sometime. Does anyone know if any guides out there specialize in gigging trips ?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Nightstalker does


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Am i the only one that sticks them in the head??? Looks like you hit him a little far back there buddy... :wink: 

Nice mess of flatties.:cheers:


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

that nightstalker dude has some weird videos on his web site..


----------



## steveh (Oct 13, 2005)

*Excellent Flounder Guide*

Capt. Ray Cole runs floundering trips out of Christmas, Bastrop, and West Gal. Bays. He also provides lodging at his camp in Bastrop Bay. His cell number is 409-739-6940. He is the floundering King as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

deebo said:


> Am i the only one that sticks them in the head???


no, but thanks for posting that, deebo. i've been wondering the same thing for a long time. i was taught when i was a kid to always nail 'em in the head. they're easier to pick up that way, too.


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

I'd like to see one of you guys nail em in the head everytime from a moving boat when sometimes the fish is swimming too. I say stick em where you can and just enjoy it.

Good job, Brett. That's the way to christen your boat. Your old man is jealous!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Stick them in the head. No problem when wading and gigging, but it can be a challenge from a moving boat, lol.

Nice bunch of fish and nice rig too.

TH


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Good going B.! Sounds like a great night out on the water! I am not looking forward to posting my next gig report as I have seen your old mans drawing of the "extreme" gig he thinks I should use! lol!!! He is dying to post it!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

if anybody wants to know the secret to a good gig trip, check out my shrine

the second pic is me sacrificing a flounder to the "flounder gods"...haha


----------



## RAYGUN (Jun 20, 2005)

*Great Flounder Guide*

Try Captin Lee with After Hours Adventures you can contact him at
979-549-0218 he is the real flounder god....


----------



## mopguy2003 (Oct 7, 2004)

where can you get some of those green lights. do they work better than the good ole quartz lights. and do they run off of generator or battery. thanks.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

VerY Nice.............got my mouth watering.


----------



## Backwash (Oct 22, 2004)

*gig*

I would have to agree with steveh with what he said about Capt. Ray Cole. He knows that end of the bay very well, and is a flounder pounder. His lodging/camp house at Christmas bay is out in the middle of the bay and has an awsome view.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MarshMellow said:


> I'd like to see one of you guys nail em in the head everytime from a moving boat when sometimes the fish is swimming too. I say stick em where you can and just enjoy it.


i've _always_ gigged them in the head, but, i think i did miss one once.... (looks up and rubs chin as he thinks back)...it was october 28, 1986. it was my birthday, and i was kinda' drunk that night (imagine that).......


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

if you know a good welder get you some 3/8" stainless steel all- tread rod, and have it welded to a aluminum pole. works very well!!! thats what my good friend uses on his gigging boat.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

cole said:


> if you know a good welder get you some 3/8" stainless steel all- tread rod, and have it welded to a aluminum pole. works very well!!! thats what my good friend uses on his gigging boat.


Your friend is good if he can weld stainless to aluminum!!!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Good sticking whenever you can Marsh. (I aim for center too)
That one on the console looks great. Them real ones even better.
(That CC worked like a charm - Making it pretty now)


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

there used to be a guy that sold those green lights like that, but i think he went out of buisness..i made that light
it will run 4-6 hours on a car battery, the green light penitrates the water better with no glare, and the best part...does not get hot and attract insects like a latern



mopguy2003 said:


> where can you get some of those green lights. do they work better than the good ole quartz lights. and do they run off of generator or battery. thanks.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

teach me! lol



cole said:


> if you know a good welder get you some 3/8" stainless steel all- tread rod, and have it welded to a aluminum pole. works very well!!! thats what my good friend uses on his gigging boat.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've never seen green lights used on a floundering rig, either, but it certainly seems to make sense... good thinking.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

sweeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

LongRodMaster said:


> Your friend is good if he can weld stainless to aluminum!!!


lol!


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

*Green lights*

We've been running green lights on our rig for over 10 years now. They burn less juice and have less glare. Work way better in off colored water than white lights. We run ours off a 12-volt system. Flyman may have photos of his rig, that has the green lights.


----------

